# Barkley still wants Suns GM role



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

I was against the idea before but I wouldn't mind it now....




> Charles Barkley has his own rules. He can say most anything he wants without fear of repercussion. That makes him funnier than most everyone on television.
> 
> But he has a serious side. He wants to build his own basketball team. He turns 50 on Wednesday, and wants the thrill of real competition one more time, the kind that a cushy network studio job can’t provide.
> 
> ...


http://www.azcentral.com/sports/sun...e-relevance-hometown-team.html?nclick_check=1


----------



## Maravilla (Jul 6, 2010)

Dan Bickley interviewed Sarver, and whether or not it was serious... Sarver said he would consider Barkley if the GM position opened up. Just saying there is a chance!


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

The Suns aren't really going anywhere at this point so it's not like Chuck could do anything worse.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Give the position to Barkley and let Majerle have a shot at coaching. I'm sure the two would be on the same page 
in their philosophy.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Barkley is smarter than his TV Persona belies

But I feel like he might be a little too old fashioned, some of the stuff he says is still old school philosophy


----------



## l0st1 (Jul 2, 2010)

Barkley definitely knows basketball. Though the whole " I know what I want my PF, SF, etc to do" is a bit iffy. Seems like he would be extremely conventional. Which also leads me to believe that he wouldn't be flexible if his gameplan doesn't work out(kind of like D'Antoni and not giving in to defense)

With that said,I would love to have Barkley as our GM. Blanks was/is a Diaster. I think Barkley would regain some of the respect our franchise used to have and has since lost due to Sarver. Players like him and that is always something that can be useful in the front office. Added to that, I'd LOVE to have Majerle as our coach. I wanted Majerle to get the interim job and Turner as Lead Assitant with Hunter given a bigger coaching role as well. I think they compliment each other. And I think Barkley would reach out to Majerle if he were to get the position.


But who are we kidding. Sarver isn't going to make any changes.


----------

